# Houston, TX: Male Blk/Tan goes back to kill shelter Oct 11th



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*My contact email is: **[email protected]*

I am independtly seeking a place for this purebred GSD to go. He is currently at a vet tech school that I attend. His history is unknown other than the fact that he came from a hoarding situation and was not treated kindly. I have been personally working with him on and off since July with training and socialization. He has been handled by many people and has had medical issues upon arrival that have been treated and taken care of. *I have permission to secure a rescuer for him by October 11, that is the date he will be going back to the SPCA so time is of the essence.*


*WHAT I DO KNOW*:
*Sex*: Male
*Color*: Black and Tan
*Neutered*: No, will be neutered soon.
*Age*: Around 2-3?
Fully vaccinated and HW negative. Current on hw and flea prevention. He will be "good to go."


*Health*: He arrived very underweight and missing hair. He has had weekly medicated baths and hypoallergenic food and his coat and body condition has improved back to normal and healthy. We suspect he has a food allergy, other allergies are unknown but he is doing well on a Hypoallergenic diet. He was having very loose stools and diarrhea but it is mainly under control now. He has had many urinalysis, fecals, CBC, and chem pans and everything is normal.



*Behavior*: He has not displayed any aggressive behavior or tendencies with humans. He is not food aggressive with humans. He has had reactivity issues on and off leash around other dogs. He has improved drastically when I work with him and through engagement training and socialization I have been able to keep him under control and threshold and focused on me. I have taught him "Kennel" and "Place" on command and he is very eager to learn and please, very smart and fast learner. I use a clicker, my voice, food and toy rewards and he ressponds to any methods. He did not know how to play tug at first but now loves it. For other people he has dragged them down on leash to get to other dogs, or pulls like a freight train when walking. I work him using the change direction method in short sessions with food and toy rewards and he walks nicely by my side.
This boy would thrive in the right home and someone dog-savvy. He needs to be worked with or he WILL regress in training and behavior. *NOT* a dog for a novice or inexperienced owner.

Attached are photos and videos of "Romeo" as I have called him 



































































Walking




 
Reactivity control








 
Progress




 

Yesterday update:
He has hair loss on both sides of his ribs from the harness he is walked with everyday..he pulls and people jerk him around and it is rubbing his hair off. I have been working on slowly introducing him to a large, calm female dog. We walk them around together outside and the bring them into a room and set them across from each other and I do obedience and socialization techniques with him to teach him to be calm and non-reactive. His first reaction was to lunge and bark...he is worse outside on leash but indoors I have gottem them pretty close to each other with him being calm..he still will look for any chance to lock eyes with her and react. He is getting much better but it is a slow process. The first day we could not have the other dog look at him or he would react. We are on day 3 and thy can look at each other with him being calm.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

The local GSD rescues in Houston have been contacted and no response. I have posted him to the Texas GSD, Dobie, and Husky rescue page which reaches thousands and no response either. For those on FB, here is the link to the public note that contains all this information to tag and share:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/j...d-home-by-october-11-2013-p/10151700221193248


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What a great job you have done with him. Excellent pictures and videos too. Hopefully, he will get adopted quickly. He has a lot of potential.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> What a great job you have done with him. Excellent pictures and videos too. Hopefully, he will get adopted quickly. He has a lot of potential.


Thank you Jan. Unfortunately there are many students that interact with him at school so there's no way for training to remain consistent except with me. One student tried to adopt him but lied on the application and mentioned to me that he would be living outside. With his medical issues and behavior, he will get worse being a yard ornament. He needs to live indoors and be worked with. I got special permission to network him so I'm crossing fingers and paws that he catches the eye and heart of someone capable that can give him a good life instead of ending up in a black trash bag. There are many people sharing the note but no interest yet.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor guy - hope someone gets him out of there !!!! Shared him on FB

Lee


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

wolfstraum said:


> Poor guy - hope someone gets him out of there !!!! Shared him on FB
> 
> Lee


Much appreciated, Lee!!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Medical update:

I just spoke with the vet assigned to his treatment. Romeo has some hyperpigmentation and dermatitis going on around his scrotal region. She has prescribed a medicated bath once a week for 4 weeks and he is on Prednisone since he is itchy and losing hair again. He could have environmental and food allergies and that can cause the hyperpigmentation. He will probably need to be medicated for life but not daily, just for management eventually. I wish we had the funds to do an allergy panel.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Check with Austin GSD Rescue. If they have someone who can foster, I'd be willing to meet up with you in Brenham or Columbus or wherever to take him to them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful looking dog and good job working with him. I pray someone steps up to the plate and adopts him. Hate to see a nice looking dog like him go to waste. Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

posted on FB, sent a couple emails to friends in Houston to do the same.


----------

